# Netflix unterbindet schon bald das Teilen von Passwörtern



## TenBoe (23. Dezember 2022)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Netflix unterbindet schon bald das Teilen von Passwörtern* gefragt.

					Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.

__ Zum Artikel: *Netflix unterbindet schon bald das Teilen von Passwörtern*


Dir ist ein Fehler im Artikel aufgefallen? Dann zögere nicht uns deine Entdeckung im Feedback-Thread zu Artikeln mitzuteilen.


----------



## Rookieone (23. Dezember 2022)

Die Rechnung erinnert an die der Musik Branche aus den 2000er Jahren, dass jeder verkaufte CD-Rohling einer nicht verkauften Musik-CD entspricht und dadurch x Milliarden Schäden durch illegale CD Kopien entstanden sind.

Und wenn die Preise für legale Inhalte zu teuer werden, kommen vermutlich wieder illegale Download-Börsen in Mode.


----------



## battschack (23. Dezember 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Die Rechnung erinnert an die der Musik Branche aus den 2000er Jahren, dass jeder verkaufte CD-Rohling einer nicht verkauften Musik-CD entspricht und dadurch x Milliarden Schäden durch illegale CD Kopien entstanden sind.
> 
> Und wenn die Preise für legale Inhalte zu teuer werden, kommen vermutlich wieder illegale Download-Börsen in Mode.


Ja Die haben damals schon von geld geträumt heute gehts halt mit netflix weiter. Träumen dürfen sie ja noch


----------



## Cortex79 (23. Dezember 2022)

Wenn das so kommt, wars das für mich mit Netflix. Klar wird der Account geshared, schlichtweg weil sich es nicht jeder in der Familie leisten kann oder will und außerdem, weil der gestreamte Content im Verhältnis zu den Kosten viel zu mager ist. Wie will Netflix außerdem verifizieren, dass ich nicht 3 Wohnorte habe?

Wird Account-Sharing erfolgreich unterbunden, wird Netflix gekündigt. Aktuell läuft es seit mehreren Jahren durchweg, auch wenn ich häufiger nicht aktiv geschaut habe. Das  schlichtweg, damit es für alle Nutzer innerhalb der Familie verfügbar bleibt! Das entfällt dann, und ich buche voraussichtlich einen Monat im Jahr und streame alles, was ich sehen will. Selbst wenn alle Familienmitglieder es mir so gleichtun würden, kommt da für Netflix ein dickes Minus bei raus. Clevere Aktion Netflix!


----------



## Rookieone (23. Dezember 2022)

Cortex79 schrieb:


> Wie will Netflix außerdem verifizieren, dass ich nicht 3 Wohnorte habe?


Anhand der IP Adressen und der geografischen Entfernungen zwischen diesen.
Spätestens wenn 3 Streams gleichzeitig über IPs laufen, die ein paar km auseinanderliegen, ist das verdächtig.
Oder einer erst in München und 5 min später einer in Hamburg.

Das Abo darf nur in der Wohnung genutzt werden, in der sich der Besitzer gerade aufhält.


----------



## Dreamie84 (23. Dezember 2022)

Ich hatte Jahrelang das Abo für 7,99€ und wollte es Kündigen weil irgendwann war alles was mich interessiert hat geguckt, meine Eltern kannten Netflix nicht.


Damals wurd noch davon geschwafelt "Love is sharing a passwort" oder so..

Also hab ich auf das 17,99€ Abo geupgradet damit Meine Eltern (wohnen nebenan), meine Frau und ich gleichzeitig gucken können wenn uns danach ist. Meine Frau und ich gucken - wenn überhaupt häufiger via Prime, (jahresabo zuletzt noch glaube ich 69€ in zukunft 89€ im jahr) bei meinen Eltern weiß ichs nicht genau, nutzen aber auch prime und youtube mehr als netflix.

Aber nur dadurch läuft das Abo seit 2017 durchgehend.

Das Macht statt  dass ich knapp 96€ im Jahr zahle und es wahrscheinlich auf 3 mal im Jahr einen Monat zu abonieren (also 24€ im Jahr ausgebe und meine eltern weiter nur prime nutzen) so jetzt stolze 215,88€ im Jahr. also mehr als das doppelte bis 11 fache was ich normalerweise ausgegeben hätte. und deutlich zu viel für die 20 -30 stunden die ich alleine geguckt hätte in den letzten 3-4 Monaten.

Wenn das jetzt nicht mehr erlaubt ist fällt etwas höheres als 7,99€ alle paar monate (wenn genug neues kommt was uns interessiert - wenn überhaupt) halt weg, 190€ im jahr weniger einnahmen für jeden user wie mich. nur um von jedem der nicht rechnen kann oder zu bequem ist ein paar euro mehr im monat abzugreifen.

die aussage das durchs teilen denen 137 mio im Monat flöten geht... wenn der schnitt wie in meinem bekanntenkreis ist, werden sie durch die aktion mit dem verbot DEUTLICH mehr einnahmen verlieren durch die kündigungen oder downgraden und nicht mehr sharen

Bin ma gespannt wievielen es ähnlich geht und ob sich das dann für netflix gelohnt hat.


----------



## Worrel (23. Dezember 2022)

Cortex79 schrieb:


> Wie will Netflix außerdem verifizieren, dass ich nicht 3 Wohnorte habe?


Du kannst aber nicht an 3 Wohnorten GLEICHZEITIG sein.
Außerdem gibt es mehrere Möglichkeiten, Nutzer anhand ihres Verhaltens zu unterscheiden. Da wären zum Beispiel die Nutzungszeiten, die Art des gestreamten Contents, ob man sich Vor- und Abspann komplett anschaut, ob und wie oft man die Wiedergabe pausiert, in welcher Lautstärke/Helligkeit man die Filme& Serien konsumiert, ...


----------



## TheRattlesnake (23. Dezember 2022)

Mir egal. Sollen sie machen. Ich abonniere Netflix jetzt mangels Qualität eh nur noch aller paar Monate mal.
Meine Mutter nutzt es ab und zu mal mit und da ich eh immer nur das Basisabo nehme können es eh nicht beide gleichzeitig nutzen. Wenn da irgendwas blockiert wird dann ist es halt so. Sie wird deswegen sicher kein eigenes Abo abschließen.


----------



## McTrevor (24. Dezember 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Das Abo darf nur in der Wohnung genutzt werden, in der sich der Besitzer gerade aufhält.


Nein, selbstverständlich darf das Abo auch auf Reisen genutzt werden. Du kannst ja sogar je nach Abo Inhalte runterladen und offline gucken.

Wie es erprobt wurde (in Südamerika meine ich) und wie es laufen wird, ist dass man bei Abruf von einer "kritischen" IP-Adresse aus aufgefordert wird, einen Verifizierungscode einzugeben, der an den Kontoinhaber gesendet wird. Diesen muss man dann also zeitnah erreichen um gucken zu können. Oder man teilt sich auch das E-Mail-Konto dafür.


----------



## Rikibu (24. Dezember 2022)

Haha, netflix ist im bestreben der nötigen Zahlen so blind geworden, dass sie weder Qualität ihres contents, noch die Wettbewerber auf dem Schirm haben. Nur so lässt sich deren Ignoranz gegenüber der Kundenwünsche, wie zb. 1 stream, 4k, hdr erklären. Ich weiß nicht, wieso ein einzelhaushalt den großen tarif bezahlen soll, nur weil man sein display nativ bespie wissen will. 

Solange man es sich aber einfach macht und accountsharing als das Verderbniselement ausmacht, wird deren abwärtsspirale weitergehen. Auch muss man sich vom geda freimachen, dass flatnix günstiger wäre und die content qual höher, gäbe es kein account sharing.

Da der content immer mehr in Richtung privatfernsehen schwappt, wirds schwer, diese Preise zu rechtfertigen.

die nächste Restriktion wird dann der Jahresabozwang um Anbieterhopping zu verhindern.

Würde mich nicht mal stören, wenn dieser kundenunfreundliche Anbieter gänzlich verschwände…


----------



## Worrel (24. Dezember 2022)

Rikibu schrieb:


> Haha, netflix ist im bestreben der nötigen Zahlen so blind geworden, dass sie weder Qualität ihres contents, noch die Wettbewerber auf dem Schirm haben.


Für mich ist das ganz einfach: Je mehr verschiedene Streaming Anbieter es gibt, desto weniger habe ich das Interesse, auch nur einen davon zu abonnieren.


----------



## Rookieone (24. Dezember 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Nein, selbstverständlich darf das Abo auch auf Reisen genutzt werden. Du kannst ja sogar je nach Abo Inhalte runterladen und offline gucken.


Ich schrieb ja auch konkret für den Fall, dass der Besitzer mehrere Wohnungen hat: 
"Das Abo darf nur in der Wohnung genutzt werden,* in der sich der Besitzer gerade aufhält.*"


----------



## bide (24. Dezember 2022)

Ein Maßnahme zur Schadensbegrenzung, mehr aber eben auch nicht.

Das Kernproblem bleibt: 
Netflix erzielte den Durchbruch weil es für qualitativ höherwertigen Content stand. Wie sehr sie dieses Image selbst ramponiert haben erkennt man daran, dass sich die meisten gar nicht mehr an die ehemalige "Premium Content" Zeit erinnern können.

Die Strategie wurde geändert in "Quantität statt Qualität" und nun ist es Teenie Trash Streaming auf RTL2 Niveau. Aus meiner Sicht ist die einzige Rettung eine radikale Rückbesinnung auf die ursprünglichen Stärken. Aber ich zweifel daran dass man diesen Weg zurück gehen will und kann.


----------



## Rikibu (24. Dezember 2022)

Rookieone schrieb:


> Ich schrieb ja auch konkret für den Fall, dass der Besitzer mehrere Wohnungen hat:
> "Das Abo darf nur in der Wohnung genutzt werden,* in der sich der Besitzer gerade aufhält.*"


Nunja, wie netflix ein vpn erkennen will, wo man unabhängig vom tatsächlichen Standort die gleiche koordinate sendet, das wird interessant


----------



## Cortex79 (24. Dezember 2022)

Mal einfaches Beispiel: Ich nutze Netflix zu Hause, im größtmöglichen Zugangsmodell. Während meiner Dienstreisen nutze ich Netflix von beliebigen Standorten in Deutschland über mein Tablet in Hotels. Mein Bruder arbeitet fast ausschließlich Montage, lebt aber in meinem Haushalt und nutzt Netflix ebenso über seinen Laptop. Meine Eltern bewohnen die Anliegerwohnung und nutzen Netflix nur gelegentlich. Meine Schwester wohnt in einer anderen Stadt, nutzt eine VPN-Software und schaut ebenfalls gelegentlich via Tablet. Letztendlich teilen wir uns als Familie mit 4 Nutzungsparteien in die Kosten von Netflix rein. Soweit so gut. Will Netflix nun mit einem "magischen Algorithmus" diese Nutzungsverhalten auseinander krümeln? Dabei ist mir das "wie" oder "warum" eigentlich ziemlich schnuppe!

Und long story short: Schon DAZN ist bei seiner letzten Preisanpassung gnadenlos rausgeflogen - und da weine ich keine Träne nach! Sollte Netflix hier anklingeln und Restriktionen bringen, wird Schnurrstraks gekündigt! Streaming-Dienst sind Pilleplalle-Luxus und im Alltagsneed schon mal Lichtjahre-weit hinter dem lokalen Döner-Anbieter. Wenn Netflix es so will, gibt´s eben statt durchweg 17,99€ monatlich von mir, eben dann 2x mal im Jahr 7,99€ von mir und meinem Bruder. Für die Schwester und die Eltern war Netflix über 1/4 der Kosten bestenfalls ein "nice to have"! Herzlichen Glückwunsch an das Netflix-Management-Team!


----------



## Worrel (24. Dezember 2022)

Rikibu schrieb:


> Nunja, wie netflix ein vpn erkennen will, wo man unabhängig vom tatsächlichen Standort die gleiche koordinate sendet, das wird interessant


Schlupflöcher wird es immer geben - aber sie können ja wenigstens die Nutzer ausfindig machen, die KEIN VPN nutzen und da bei gegebenen Nutzerstatistiken eine Erklärung einfordern.


----------



## McTrevor (24. Dezember 2022)

Netflix führt Blacklists von IP-Adressen die man als VPN-Servern  zugehörig identifiziert hat.

Im übrigen gilt die Regelung mit dem einen Haushalt bereits schon immer. So frustrierend das jetzt sein mag, sollte man vielleicht ein klein bisschen die Gegenseite "verstehen", die bislang das illegale Handeln des Vertragspartners toleriert hat. Schimpfen ist da eigentlich nicht angebracht. Und unverschämt ist das schon gar nicht. Ob man zu  den (nicht) neuen Konditionen das Abo weiterführt, kann man natürlich selbst individuell handhaben.

Ich vermute allerdings ganz stark, dass man die ein-Monat-pro-Jahr-Kunden danach nur noch mit einem Jahresvertrag zurücknimmt.

Ich bin mir selbst noch nicht sicher, wie das bei mir laufen wird, da tatsächlich oft auf Reisen (Sabbatical steht jetzt an). Wenn das mit Zugangscodes zu penetrant wird, wird wohl auch gekündigt (wobei ich das Abo regelkonform nutze).


----------



## Wamboland (25. Dezember 2022)

Das größte Problem ist und bleibt die dumme Preisstruktur. 

Ich will 4K bin aber Single. Warum also soll ich für ein Abo mit 4 Streams gleichzeitig bezahlen? Unter 4k/HDR will ich mir aber nicht geben, das bekomme ich aber nicht zu einem soliden Preis für 1 Stream. 

Ich wäre durch aus bereit 8-10€ zu zahlen für Netflix wenn ich einen GUTEN 4K Stream bekomme. 

Wenn man sich anschauen wie albern das Angebot bei WOW z.B. ist - hatte gesehen das es die Harley Quinn Serie da gibt - Folgen 5-6, noch für 3-4 Tage ... wtf? o.O 

Da ist das bei Netflix zumindest besser. 

Wir teilen uns das zu 3. Meine Eltern oben im Haus (eigener Anschluss) und meine Schwester (paar Kilometer weiter). Wenn das nicht mehr gehen sollte und ich keinen besseren Tarif angeboten bekomme, dann werde ich das Abo nicht behalten. 

Werde dann auch nur ab und an mal nen Monat buchen um die eine oder andere Serie gezielt zu schauen - ich glaube nicht das sich Netflix damit einen gefallen tuen wird wenn sie kein passendes Angebot bieten. 

18€ werden die meisten für einen einzelnen Zugang sicherlich nicht bereit sein zu zahlen - alle kleineren Tarifen sind mMn albern weil Qualität zu schlecht.

Sollen es ändern in 
Basic (Ads): 4,99€, 720p (1 Stream/Nutzer)
Standard: 7,99€, 1080p  (1 Stream/Nutzer)
Premium: 9,99€, 4K/HDR  (1 Stream/Nutzer)
Family: 17,99€, 4K/HDR (4 Streams/Nutzer)

Zusätzlicher Nutzer: +3€/mtl. (unabhängig vom Haushalt)

*Es wären die selben Preise wie jetzt*, aber für Leute die eben keine 2+ Streams brauchen fairer bepreist - HD und 4K halt nur früher verfügbar.

Nun kann man argumentieren das ein guter 4K HDR Stream massiv teurer ist als HD, dann könnte ich sogar sowas noch verstehen ... auch wenn es dann schon sehr teuer wird. 

Basic (Ads): 4,99€, 720p (1 Stream/Nutzer)
Standard: 8,99€, 1080p  (1 Stream/Nutzer)
Premium: 11,99€, 4K/HDR  (1 Stream/Nutzer)
Family: 19,99€, 4K/HDR (4 Streams/Nutzer)

Zusätzlicher Nutzer: +3,50€/mtl.  (unabhängig vom Haushalt)

Aber selbst das wäre mMn noch besser als aktuell (wenn man davon ausgeht das man nicht mehr teilen kann). 

Das Werbe Abo wird attraktiver weil im Vergleich günstiger, für 1€ mehr gibt es bessere Qualität für alle und das Family Abo spart Geld wenn man wirklich 4 Streams braucht im Vergleich zu Premium+3 Nutzer.


----------



## Tamagotshi (25. Dezember 2022)

Wo Abo draufsteht ist scheiße drin! Kaufe nur, was du Bar bezahlen kannst, Kredit gibts nur für Auto und Haus. Und  außer Netz und Telefon Strom, Wasser und die notwendigen Versicherungen usw. gibts keine Abo-Verträge! Weder für Smartphones noch für TV Fernsehen und andere ***  Nein ich zahle auch keinen Cent extra für HD.  (Mein letztes Mobiltelefon ein 6310 Nokia habe ich 1998 an die Wand geklatscht,  und benutze nur noch Standleitung! Warum? Ganz einfach ich habe mir für das Geld, das ihr für diese scheiße rauswerft ein Haus gekauft und bin vor 1 Woche eingezogen. Mit einem Netto von 3.000........ Rechnet eure Abo scheiße incl. kosten fürs Handy  mit gekauften Geräten mal auf 25 Jahre..... dann werdet ihr verstehen, was ich meine. Ich habe noch gelernt, mit Geld um zu gehen ^^. Wer von euch hat den eine Arbeitsunfähigkeitsversicherung? Zu Teuer? Dann verzichte auf dein Smartphone und du kannst sie dir leisten...... als bsp.


----------



## McTrevor (25. Dezember 2022)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Rechnet eure Abo scheiße incl. kosten fürs Handy mit gekauften Geräten mal auf 25 Jahre.....


Wo bekommt man denn ein Haus für deutlich unter 10.000 Euro? Ich sage Mal, da wo ich wohne, müsste ich 1250 Jahre auf mein Handy verzichten um mir eine Wohnung zu kaufen. 

Abos sind teilweise sehr vernünftig. Wo man viel mehr sparen kann, sind Besitz und vor allem Konsum sowie Auto.


----------



## Tamagotshi (25. Dezember 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Wo bekommt man denn ein Haus für deutlich unter 10.000 Euro? Ich sage Mal, da wo ich wohne, müsste ich 1250 Jahre auf mein Handy verzichten um mir eine Wohnung zu kaufen.
> 
> Abos sind teilweise sehr vernünftig. Wo man viel mehr sparen kann, sind Besitz und vor allem Konsum sowie Auto.


Mathematik ist nicht deine Stärke?  (Das ist nicht negativ gemeint jeder hat seine Talente wo anderes und macht deshalb niemanden besser oder schlechter, also nicht falsch verstehen bitte)  Also alle 2 Jahre ein neues Handy für 600 - 1500 € x 25:2......, dazu kommen noch durchschnittlich 15 € / MONAT an Abogebühren dazu. Das ganze mal 25 Jahre...... also ich weiß nicht wie du auf 10.000 € kommst..... Dann rechne mal noch 8€ Netflix 8€ Prime 30€ für Sky und Disney ..... Es geht ja nicht nur ums Smartphone, sondern um die vielen anderen "kleinen" Ausgaben, die in der Summe auf Jahre aber riesige Beträge sind, der Snack beim Bäcker, die bestellte Pizza für 14 €, die ich in derselben Zeit bis die geliefert wird für 4 Euro selbst machen kann (Frisch nicht TK Müll so was esse ich nicht, auch MC Doof und Co ist für mich Dreck und kein Essen) die du bezahlst. Das ist dieselbe Rechnung mit dem Rauchen. Andere verblasen das Geld in der Luft, ich lege das, was ich nicht rauche bewusst auf die Seite, was ich nicht verraucht habe. Ich schmeiße die Beträge für nicht rauchen nicht Saufen, das andere Ausgeben dafür schon mein Leben lang aufs "Sparbuch" Also 100€ fürs nicht rauchen zum Beispiel. Alle Jammern, es wird alles so teuer, Gas, Strom usw. Die meisten hätten, so wie ich und meine Frau 0 Probleme mit Inflation oder den Sorgen, die die meisten grade haben. Wir haben nicht mehr als andere, wir geben es nur sinnvoll aus und konzentrieren uns auf Wichtiges. Ja, wir gönnen uns auch mal was ein Urlaub oder ich mir meinen Pc  (bisher, ob es dafür noch reicht, die nächsten 10 Jahre werden wir sehen ich habe ja nun ein paar Schulden bei der Bank )  für, das Haus habe ich selbstverständlich, aber auch einen Kredit nehmen müssen jeder Durchschnittsbürger auch. Vielleicht kann ja der ein oder andere Junge Erwachsene hier oder Teenie was draus lernen. Darum schreibe ich das!


----------



## MatSch (25. Dezember 2022)

Ich führe selbst ein relativ sparsames Leben.  Bevor ich mir irgendwas kaufe überlege ich mir das zweimal, ob es wirklich notwendig ist. Neben Prime wird auch Netflix mit meiner Schwester genutzt. 1 Streaminganbieter würde mir definitiv reichen. Die GEZ-Gebühren stören mich viel mehr. 200 EUR im Jahr für etwas was ich eigentlich nicht nutzen würde aber dann doch irgendwie notgedrungen.

Mein Smartphone hat 230 EUR gekostet, zusammen mitdemr 8 EUR-Flatrate und der Tatsache, dass ich meine Handys 4-5 Jahre nutze, komme ich selbst günstiger raus.
Mein Kollege im Büro holt sich alle 2 Jahre das neueste IPhone. Warum? Weil er gerne die neuesten Features nutzt. Jeder hat nun mal seine individuellen Bedürfnisse.


----------



## Tamagotshi (25. Dezember 2022)

MatSch schrieb:


> Ich führe selbst ein relativ sparsames Leben.  Bevor ich mir irgendwas kaufe überlege ich mir das zweimal, ob es wirklich notwendig ist. Neben Prime wird auch Netflix mit meiner Schwester genutzt. 1 Streaminganbieter würde mir definitiv reichen. Die GEZ-Gebühren stören mich viel mehr. 200 EUR im Jahr für etwas was ich eigentlich nicht nutzen würde aber dann doch irgendwie notgedrungen.
> 
> Mein Smartphone hat 230 EUR gekostet, zusammen mitdemr 8 EUR-Flatrate und der Tatsache, dass ich meine Handys 4-5 Jahre nutze, komme ich selbst günstiger raus.
> Mein Kollege im Büro holt sich alle 2 Jahre das neueste IPhone. Warum? Weil er gerne die neuesten Features nutzt. Jeder hat nun mal seine individuellen Bedürfnisse.


Stimmt schon, es kann ja auch jeder mit seinem Geld machen was er möchte. Du musst dich dafür vor niemandem rechtfertigen. Ich wollte nur den ein oder anderen zum Nachdenken bewegen. Es sind auch sicher viele Junge Leute hier die vielleicht was aus der Unterhaltung mit nehmen können das sie zu Hause oder in der Schule so nicht lernen was den Umgang mit Geld betrifft. Frohe Weihnachten, falls du das feierst, ich bin Atheist ^^


----------



## McTrevor (25. Dezember 2022)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Mathematik ist nicht deine Stärke


Hatte Mathematik nur mehrere Jahre im Studium... Aber hast Recht. Meine grobe Schätzung aus dem Bauch heraus war daneben. Tatsächlich sind es bei mir sogar unter 5.000 Euro. Ich muss also 2500 Jahre verzichten für eine Wohnung.

Abgesehen davon ist der Übertipp zum sparen natürlich zusammenwohnen. Wenn Du dir mit einem Partner die Miete teilst kann ein Alleinwohnender alles weglassen und noch containern und sieht kein Land gegen Dich. Zumindest in der Stadt.

Abgesehen davon ist eine eigene Immobilie nur bedingt erstrebenswert und auch nicht für jede Lebenssituation geeignet. Ich persönlich sehe es nicht ein, zwei Immobilien zu bezahlen (eine für die Bank und eine für mich) und dann nur in einer davon zu wohnen. Und als die Zinsen dann niedrig waren wurde die Zinsersparnis einfach auf den Immobilienpreis draufgepackt. Und auch diese Art Gier entlohne ich sicher nicht mit meiner Kohle. 

Ich wohne lieber zur Miete und bin flexibel. Und wenn was ist, hat der Vermieter zu springen.


----------



## Worrel (25. Dezember 2022)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Also alle 2 Jahre ein neues Handy für 600 - 1500 €


Hint: Man MUSS gar nicht das neuste iPhone oder Android Handy haben und man kann die Dinger tatsächlich auch länger als 2 Jahre nutzen. bei mir kommen da ~100-150€ pro Jahr raus.


Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Dann rechne mal noch 8€ Netflix 8€ Prime 30€ für Sky und Disney ..... Es geht ja nicht nur ums Smartphone,


Und du meinst, das wäre ein gängiges Szenario, daß man all diese Dienste gleichzeitig abonniert hat?


Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Die meisten hätten, so wie ich und meine Frau 0 Probleme mit Inflation oder den Sorgen, die die meisten grade haben
> ...
> ich habe ja nun ein paar Schulden bei der Bank )  für, das Haus habe ich selbstverständlich, aber auch einen Kredit nehmen müssen jeder Durchschnittsbürger auch.


Ähm ... sorry, aber erst rumtönen: _"Spart dies und das, dann könnt ihr euch das leisten" _und dann rauslassen, daß du für das Haus einen Kredit aufgenommen hast ...
... das verwässert deine Aussage ein wenig ...


----------



## Tamagotshi (25. Dezember 2022)

McTrevor schrieb:


> Hatte Mathematik nur mehrere Jahre im Studium... Aber hast Recht. Meine grobe Schätzung aus dem Bauch heraus war daneben. Tatsächlich sind es bei mir sogar unter 5.000 Euro. Ich muss also 2500 Jahre verzichten für eine Wohnung.
> 
> Abgesehen davon ist der Übertipp zum sparen natürlich zusammenwohnen. Wenn Du dir mit einem Partner die Miete teilst kann ein Alleinwohnender alles weglassen und noch containern und sieht kein Land gegen Dich. Zumindest in der Stadt.
> 
> ...


Ich zahle in 10 Jahren keine Miete mehr. Unflexibel bin ich auch nicht, ich bekomme ja auser Wohnen dafür einen Gegenwert, den bekommst du von deinem Vermieter nicht dem Schenkst du dein Geld  ich kann, wenn ich mal umdenken möchte, ja wieder Verkaufen bekommst du dein Geld das du in Miete investierst außer Wohnen gar nichts! Ich bekomme Eigentum für meine "Miete" du wirst immer abhängig von dem Wohlwonnen anderer Sein. Ich kann machen was ich Will mit dem Haus. Ich brauche für nichts um Erlaubnis fragen, kannst du dir in deiner Mietwohnung auch einfach eine Wand raus reisen ein Gewerbe anmelden..... Mathematik studiert kaufe ich dir nicht ab sorry. Sonst würdest du keine Milchmädchenrechnung aufführen ^^


----------



## Tamagotshi (25. Dezember 2022)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Ich zahle in 10 Jahren keine Miete mehr. Unflexibel bin ich auch nicht, ich bekomme ja auser Wohnen dafür einen Gegenwert, den bekommst du von deinem Vermieter nicht dem Schenkst du dein Geld  ich kann, wenn ich mal umdenken möchte, ja wieder Verkaufen bekommst du dein Geld das du in Miete investierst außer Wohnen gar nichts! Ich bekomme Eigentum für meine "Miete" das ich wieder zu Geld machen kann, den ein Haus wird sicher nicht weniger Wert im gegenteil sogar,  du wirst immer abhängig von dem Wohlwonnen anderer sein. Ich kann machen was ich Will mit dem Haus. Ich brauche für nichts um Erlaubnis fragen (Ok das Bauamt bei eingen Dingen und Auflagen zu Umweltschutz usw), kannst du dir in deiner Mietwohnung auch einfach eine Wand raus reisen ein Gewerbe anmelden eine Solarzelle aufs Dach packen? ..... Mathematik studiert kaufe ich dir nicht ab sorry. Sonst würdest du keine Milchmädchenrechnung aufführen ^^


----------



## TheRattlesnake (25. Dezember 2022)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Sonst würdest du keine Milchmädchenrechnung aufführen ^^


Die hast du doch weiter oben aufgestellt. 
Aber wenn ich auf alles verzichten soll dann kann ich mich auch gleich am nächsten Baum aufhängen.
Handys kaufe ich im durchschnitt aller 5 Jahre für 200€. Wären auf 25 Jahre also grademal 1000€.
Mein aktueller Handyvertrag kostet 7€ im Monat. Macht die Kuh aufs Jahr gerechnet auch nicht Fett. An Abos habe ich aktuell nur Spotify und Amazon Prime durchgängig. Würde ich das sparen könnte ich davon nichtmal eine kleine Mietwohnung zahlen.
Aber habe ja zum Glück schon ein Haus.


----------



## McTrevor (25. Dezember 2022)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Ich zahle in 10 Jahren keine Miete mehr. Unflexibel bin ich auch nicht,



Dann zeig Mal wie flexibel Du mit deiner Immobilie dreimal in 10 Jahren deinen Arbeitgeber und Wohnort wechselst.



Tamagotshi schrieb:


> ich bekomme ja auser Wohnen dafür einen Gegenwert, den bekommst du von deinem Vermieter nicht dem Schenkst du dein Geld



Äh ne. Wasserrohrbruch erst letztens. Anruf, Mietkürzung, in vier Wochen gegessen. Als Eigentümer vierstellige Kosten.

Selbe Geschichte bei Dachschaden, Schimmel,
Heizung, etc..

Du bist da auch nicht mehr auf dem laufenden was Immobilienpreise im Verhältnis zu Miete und Aktien angeht. In vielen Konstellationen bist Du heutzutage besser beraten, zur Miete zu wohnen und extra Kohle in Aktien zu stopfen. 

Immobilie erben ist super. Kaufen ist derzeit meistens Blödsinn im Vergleich zu Miete. Zur Miete ist dann auch später nett, wenn die Kinder ausziehen und man kein Bock auf drei Hobbyzimmer hat.



Tamagotshi schrieb:


> ich kann, wenn ich mal umdenken möchte, ja wieder Verkaufen bekommst du dein Geld das du in Miete investierst außer Wohnen gar nichts! Ich bekomme Eigentum für meine "Miete" du wirst immer abhängig von dem Wohlwonnen anderer Sein. Ich kann machen was ich Will mit dem Haus. Ich brauche für nichts um Erlaubnis fragen, kannst du dir in deiner Mietwohnung auch einfach eine Wand raus reisen ein Gewerbe anmelden.....



Bin mit meiner Wohnung sehr glücklich. Sehe da keinen Anpassungsbedarf. Und wie gesagt, je nach Zinsniveau hast Du zwei Immobilien bezahlt um eine zu bekommen. Kein guter Deal in meiner Rechnung.



Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Mathematik studiert kaufe ich dir nicht ab sorry. Sonst würdest du keine Milchmädchenrechnung aufführen ^^


Wieso Milchmädchenrechnung? Du hast nicht den blassesten Schimmer, wie viel Geld ich in den letzten 25 Jahren in Handys und Netflix versenkt habe. Und es waren deutlich unter 5000 Euro. Und eine Wohnung in meiner Wohnlage mit der qm-Zahl und Substanz wirst Du nicht für unter 500.000 Euro finden. Realistisch sind eher 700.000. 2500 Jahre sind also absolut korrekt zu Deinen Gunsten abgeschätzt. Tatsächlich wären es noch mehr.

Und ja, ich hatte vier Semester Mathematik im Rahmen meines Informatikstudiums an der Uni.

Und selbst so?


----------



## Worrel (25. Dezember 2022)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Ich zahle in 10 Jahren keine Miete mehr. ... bekommst du dein Geld das du in Miete investierst außer Wohnen gar nichts!


Dafür, daß du hier so rumtönst, was du alles berechnet hast, machst du hier gerade einen kapitalen Fehler.

Wovon wird denn beispielsweise eine neue Dämmung, Hausanstrich, Ersatz der irgendwann mal ersetzungswürdigen Haustreppe, das Einziehen/Einreißen zusätzlicher /Überflüssiger Wände, neuer Bodentreppen, Flurbeleuchtung, ... oder die entsprechenden Fachleute dafür bezahlt?

Richtig, von den Rücklagen der Miete.
Die du aus eben diesem Grund trotz "Eigentumswohnung" auf einem separaten Konto sparen solltest. 
btw: dann gibt's ja auch noch so Sachen wie Müll- & Straßenreinigungsgebühr und Grundsteuer, die auch von der Miete bezahlt werden.


----------



## TheRattlesnake (25. Dezember 2022)

Eben. Mit einem eigenen Haus ist es ja auch nicht so dass du das irgendwann abzahlst und dann ruhe hast. Das ist eigentlich ein Fass ohne Boden weil immer wieder irgendwas neues kommt dass man reparieren muss oder auf einen aktuellen Stand bringen kann.
Hat unterm Strich alles seine Vor und Nachteile.


----------



## Nevrion (25. Dezember 2022)

Ich verstehe das finanzielle Interesse von Netflix, aber letztendlich ist das nur Melkerei. Der Markt ist soweit erschöpft dass man nun irgendwie versucht noch mehr Gewinn raus zu holen, aber faktisch ist für die meisten Netflix eh schon zu teuer, erst recht wenn es neben anderen Streaminganbietern bleiben soll. Gerade in Deutschland sind durch den Rundfunkbeitrag für den ÖRR sowieso erst mal über 18 Euro weg, die man nicht für Netflix hat, denn ob man das nutzt oder nicht, die bezahlt man ja dann sowieso. Eigentlich müsste man die Preise für Netflix niedriger machen, damit der Anreiz auch mal da ist, dass mehr Leute es sich gönnen.


----------



## Wamboland (26. Dezember 2022)

Tamagotshi schrieb:


> Wo Abo draufsteht ist scheiße drin! Kaufe nur, was du Bar bezahlen kannst, Kredit gibts nur für Auto und Haus. Und  außer Netz und Telefon Strom, Wasser und die notwendigen Versicherungen usw. gibts keine Abo-Verträge! Weder für Smartphones noch für TV Fernsehen und andere ***  Nein ich zahle auch keinen Cent extra für HD.  (Mein letztes Mobiltelefon ein 6310 Nokia habe ich 1998 an die Wand geklatscht,  und benutze nur noch Standleitung! Warum? Ganz einfach ich habe mir für das Geld, das ihr für diese scheiße rauswerft ein Haus gekauft und bin vor 1 Woche eingezogen. Mit einem Netto von 3.000........ Rechnet eure Abo scheiße incl. kosten fürs Handy  mit gekauften Geräten mal auf 25 Jahre..... dann werdet ihr verstehen, was ich meine. Ich habe noch gelernt, mit Geld um zu gehen ^^. Wer von euch hat den eine Arbeitsunfähigkeitsversicherung? Zu Teuer? Dann verzichte auf dein Smartphone und du kannst sie dir leisten...... als bsp.


10€ Handy, 7€+6€+6€+7,50€ - das gebe ich im Monat für Handy und Streaming aus. Das entspricht (ohne Mobil) also 1 Kinobesuch pro Monat oder 1 BluRay. Man kann sagen was man will - Streaming ist noch immer ein gutes P/L Angebot, zumindest bis 10€/mtl. Weil ich schaue fast jeden Tag irgendwas dort - einen Film oder eine Serie.

Festnetzleitung habe ich theoretisch (weil sie einem das nutzlose Ding halt aufzwingen), aber ein Telefon dafür hab ich seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr. Extra für HD zahle ich auch nicht, weil gar kein TV mehr nutzte. Ich schaue meist in den Mediatheken gezielt etwas - oder eben ÖR, da aber eigentlich nur Tageschau 24.

Aber ok - also für den Spaß gebe ich ~440€/Jahr aus.  Das sin ~11.000 Euro ... also nicht mal nen gescheites Auto alle 25 Jahre. Aber ok - hauen wir noch mal alle 4 Jahre nen 800€ Handy drauf und 3 TVs für je 1300€ über die 25 Jahre, weil wollen ja auch Spaß haben. Dann sind wir bei ~20.000€.

In welchem Land bekomme ich denn dafür ein Haus? Ost-Ukraine? "Für Bastler und Heimwerker geeignet!"?

Aber hey - ich hab auch deutlich weniger Geld als du im Monat zur Verfügung - da sind die 70€/mtl. für Unterhaltung (schmeißen wir noch nen Game Pass mit in die Rechnung - just for the giggles) trotzdem noch machbar. Auch ohne das ich auf manche Abos verzichte.


----------



## Rookieone (27. Dezember 2022)

Rikibu schrieb:


> Nunja, wie netflix ein vpn erkennen will, wo man unabhängig vom tatsächlichen Standort die gleiche koordinate sendet, das wird interessant


Sie könnten parallel noch den Standort (GPS) des Gerätes direkt abfragen und bei einem blockieren den Start der Streams verweigern. 
Man kann dann noch Netflix auf einem PC vor Ort laufen lassen, den man mit Teamview oder ähnlichem fernsteuert...

Am Ende gibt es sicher Wege alles zu umgehen.

98% aller Netflix User betreiben aber aktuell vermutlich keinen vpn, so dass Netflix bereits weiß was Sache ist, und werden auch wenig gewillt sein extra einen zu installieren. Einige VPNs kosten auch Gebühren und lassen sich nicht auf jedem Gerät installieren. Das dürfte den meisten zu frickelig sein.

Wir würden vielleicht 3-4 € extra Gebühren für einen 2. Standort zahlen, sonst werden wir es halt nicht mehr im DauerAbo haben, sondern immer mal wieder Pausen einlegen. VPN werden wir dafür nicht benutzen.


----------

